# My daughter wants to become a model?



## chiaraduff (Apr 5, 2014)

My daughter Cleo is very smart girl and she is really beautiful...She want to become a model,it's her dream! And her idols are VS models(adriana lima & miranda kerr...)

I'm not sure is modelling a good job? Should i talk with her?
Any advice?

thank you so much!


----------



## Spiderpig (Apr 5, 2014)

First of all, welcome to our mothering community. I hope you stay here and enjoy the many forums.

One of my aunts when she was a teenager got modelling work doing shots for mail order catalogues. It paid her well. I took advice from her just now to give you, to beware that not all modelling agencies are to be trusted. Aunty says, get the best possible glossy pictures taken of your daughter (how old is she, by the way?) and then find an agent. A good agent will only deal with the most reputable modelling agencies she said. Far better pay an agent's fees of 10 to 15%, than one hundred percent of nothing, and getting ripped off by a rogue modelling agency and a very broken hearted, disillusioned daughter.

Aunty found you this useful link from http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/8356921.stm Though put up in 2009, the info there still holds good.

Good luck!

Alex


----------



## chiaraduff (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you so much!!!
(by the way my daughter is 15)


----------



## Spiderpig (Apr 5, 2014)

Since replying to you I asked Aunty Lyra what modelling prospects a teenager would have since all those years ago, and she said you would have to be very pushy in getting work for your teenage daughter because modelling agents and agencies are overrun already. If she does become successful, my aunt said it would be very advantagious to form a company so enabling your daughter's modelling to become a business. That makes sound business sense. Even though I am nearly 17, I have a fully established company that deals with all the soft fruit my family's farm produces; I manage it well and have an adult business associate from my family and manage all the accounts. The annual income I receive is excellent. Therefore, if your daughter does become successful, then setting her up in a registered company business will help forge her future. Good luck!


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

I would suggest that you call or visit the sites for the top agencies in New York. Most of the following I would recommend (http://www.models.com/agencies/top/
but do not know if they all represent children. Although at fifteen, I would think they would likely place her in the Women's Division. Start by phoning those you are familiar with, perhaps Ford, IMG, Elite nd ask if they would see your daughter during an open call. Open calls are usually monthly, have a window time frame of two hours or so and agents seek new faces for the agency. Some agencies will only accept email or snail mail submissions though. In this case send 2-3 snapshot photos, little to no make up, simple hair. Well fitted, simple clothing to show her body type and simple poses to show height and figure, and at least one head shot to show facial structure and skin quality. The reason they usually favor the unprofessional photo is because they are looking for a blank slate. Unless you have a knowledgable stylist and make up artist, the model may look too done and not fresh. An agency will create the look to market, a reputable agent will often pay for composite cards and testing and later take the money out of future bookings. Therefore, don't invest much in the beginning before obtaining representation. There are some children's agencies that are well regarded and if the regular agencies like Ford or Wilheminia childrens divisions are not interested, you could call Product or another children's agency.
Ask Ford or Wilheminia though for reccommendations, they wil usually give them.
As for a job, it can be wonderful or awful. Yes, the money is good but there is lot of competition. If one has very good representation though,
much of the nonsense is weeded out. The model will be sent to top clients and work with top photographers. As with any profession, a model who is professional, business minded and gets the job done and done well, will be booked consistently. It truly is who you surround yourself with though. There are questionable agencies, a dime a dozen.
Start with the top ones or a reputable agency in a smaller market.
Meredith East in NJ and Johnston in CT also book models in NY, NJ and CT and further north. A smaller agency can be a very respectable place to start, if a model is not ready for the NYC market, which may include international travel. Since your daughter is a minor I would recommend you accompany her on each casting, testing and booking.


----------



## chiaraduff (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you!

How tall should be 15 yrs old girl for modelling? I read somewhere that you need be 5'8 tall for modelling?
My daughter is 5'3/5'4 and i don't wanna ruined her dreams!? any advice?


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

You are welcome.
Your daughter is not tall enough but if she is exceptionally photogenic you may still wish to contact the agencies. I suppose if she grows and has a large growth spurt in the next few years it would open up the possibilities for modeling also.
There is work for petite models, and commercial photography as well as television work do not always require the height. If she has exceptional facial features or hands, feet, etc there is also parts work. The agency Parts Models in NYC specializes in such work (lips for cosmetic ads, hands for nail polish advertising so on).
Also, the smaller markets book petites, they are sometimes needed for local fashion shows (Bloomingdales, Lord and Taylor and so on).
There is far less work though for petite models, but it is out there.
If you think outside the box though, like commercial print or TV instead of fashion, shoe modeling (usually size 6 or so), fit modeling for petites (size 4), there is indeed work.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiaraduff*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


I understand you don't want to ruin her dreams, but as parents it's our job to help our kids be realistic about their futures. Most boys will not be NFL quarterbacks (especially if they are 125 pounds) and most girls will not be supermodels (especially if they are 5'4"). Maybe the two of you could do research together about the modeling industry and the requirements and the chances.


----------



## chiaraduff (Apr 5, 2014)

I talk with my daughter and she really want to become a model. She say it's her dream and she won't give up on her dreams. i don't know what should i do?
i talk with one lady who work with modelling agency DNA and she say that my daughter can do a commercial work because she isn't tall,but later if my daughter grow taller she can do a runways if she want. 
Thank you so much for helping me


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

You are so welcome. Best wishes.


----------



## andrea87 (Feb 14, 2015)

I would never "push" my kid into modeling, dragging him from agent to agent around some big city waiting for him to be discovered. I don't need to live vicariously through my kids. For one thing, IF I did get him into modeling and I see that he didn't like it, then I would discontinue it. He has a normal childhood and I plan on keeping it that way.
Anyway, as cute as my son is I don't think I'll try the modeling for at least a few years if at all. Besides just having had a baby, I can't get him to even stay still for pictures. So I don't think it would work out-he would probably drive photographers nuts trying to destroy their studio, lol.

I don't think there is anything wrong with parents getting there kids or babies into modeling or acting. Someone has to model for those Toys R Us catalogs and for Babies R Us, toy commercials, etc. I guess some of those parents (the psycho Dr Phil moms) take advantage of their kids, which isn't good for anybody. Especially the kids self esteem. if you think your daughter can handle a little bit of stress that comes with modeling profession then you can contact these people kids modeling agencies my brother was signed by them and they did a really great job with him. You could start with the well-known adult agencies, such as Ford or Elite, since they all have children's divisions - and if they don't sign him, they could probably refer you to another legitimate agency.

Hope i offered some help and sorry for my bad English i am a non native speaker
Andrea


----------



## Serafina33 (Jan 24, 2013)

I agree with chickabidee.
It's something she can pursue more or less on her own (you can tell her you'll drive and go with her if she gets any appointments, of course), and tell her if she wants to go for it you wish her luck. There's not much you can do...or maybe I just think there is not much you should do about her pursuing it. She needs to be able to make the phone calls and research out a plan on her own at her age, as she is old enough to pursue goals herself. But I would be strict about keeping up with schoolwork at the same time, and I would maybe have a frank conversation about the hard facts of the industry if she was open to it. Or have her watch this ted talk from a model who was living her dream at age 15 http://www.ted.com/talks/cameron_russell_looks_aren_t_everything_believe_me_i_m_a_model?language=en
Or both. She really needs to be simultaneously pursuing her other attributes than her beauty now, so that she has things to do that make her feel fulfilled as a young adult (and then, not so young adult) that have nothing to do with her looks. Because, obviously, youth and beauty fade and then she's got maybe 70 more years in which to try to be happy on this earth doing something other than trying to be the hottest girl.


----------

